# Consumer Reports disses the d again



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I said that in my original statement, did I not?

I am figuring it is a clogged valve and sounds like it is easy for them to flush that. Seems like if the fluid is low around 5-6k it means either both tanks were not filled up or the transfer valve is clogged.


----------

